# Whispernet Connection trouble



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

I live right smack dab in the middle of a coverage area and I get 4-5 signal strength bars on K. While trying to download the free books, I get the message "Unable to connect at this time, please try again later". I tuned both the power & wireless offf, waited a few minutes, then turned them both back on, and same thing. I was able to download a few earlier, but this is driving me crazy! 

Thoughts??


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the same problem last night. Go to content manager and click check for new items and give it a few minutes. Then go back to home page and wait a few seconds, this has worked for me in the past. Also as you mentioned turning WN off and back on. There should be a thread in Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting on this also. Hope this helps, let us know. If all else fails you can do a reset but I wouldn't do that yet.
Linda


----------



## Mom2AshEmBella (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for the reply-I had already tried that, too. I left it turned it back off for several minutes, and when I turned it back on, everything was working just fine. Probably just a minor issue with Whispernet that quickly resolved. I guess I had a case of newbie panic!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> Thanks for the reply-I had already tried that, too. I left it turned it back off for several minutes, and when I turned it back on, everything was working just fine. Probably just a minor issue with Whispernet that quickly resolved. I guess I had a case of newbie panic!


Understood, the first time my Kindle froze I freaked out.  Happy to hear the problem was a quick fix.
Linda


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Mom2AshEmBella said:


> I live right smack dab in the middle of a coverage area and I get 4-5 signal strength bars on K. While trying to download the free books, I get the message "Unable to connect at this time, please try again later". I tuned both the power & wireless offf, waited a few minutes, then turned them both back on, and same thing. I was able to download a few earlier, but this is driving me crazy!
> 
> Thoughts??


*I get that now and then. I just try to download again until it works.*


----------

